# DA's winged betta request thread.



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't expect so many requests so I made a request thread. I will post all my requested art here :BIGwinky: :

Finished: :redyay:

eemmais's scooter:









cowboy's creamiscle









Starchild21's draven









Helen's Aurora









To do list, done in order :BIGhappy:
Indigo Betta's Igneel
Haleigh's Pontus Rex
madmonahan's Chilli Pepper
eemmais's Neptune

One drawing per fish, you can request what type of wings you want, I can do bird, butterfly or dragonfly.

All my art is done on cream sketch paper using water color, pencil crayons, pens and than retouched in photoshop cs5

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kimmie3212002 (Jun 15, 2013)

Your art work is just amazing........... If I can good pics of our fish I would love for you to make some pics for us


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Could you please do my other betta, Neptune? Thanks


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

eemmais said:


> Could you please do my other betta, Neptune? Thanks


Sure. :BIGhappy:

Your added to the list.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

yay these are so beautiful! could Igneel have bird wings Please


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so excited about this! I can't wait to see how Ponty's turns out. I would also love one of my betta Catullus, but you can add him to the list later to give others a chance if you want.

I don't have a prefererence on wing type, but if Catullus' wings could be red to match his ventral fins that would be awesome!


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Igneel is done!



Haleigh said:


> I'm so excited about this! I can't wait to see how Ponty's turns out. I would also love one of my betta Catullus, but you can add him to the list later to give others a chance if you want.
> 
> I don't have a prefererence on wing type, but if Catullus' wings could be red to match his ventral fins that would be awesome!


Sure thing.

To do list, done in order  :BIGhappy:
Haleigh's Pontus Rex
madmonahan's Chilli Pepper
eemmais's Neptune
Haleigh's Catullus


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank You!!! he looks awesome!!:-D:thankyou:


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I'm so glad I found your request page!! I just got an amazing new boy!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Lights, he's pretty! What's his name?


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I don't know. My son wants to call him Concert :/ I think not. He's three. Lol any suggestions? Oh and wing type would be bird, btw! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Picked a name!! Data!!


----------



## Kimmie3212002 (Jun 15, 2013)

will you draw more than one fish per person?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

These are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Kimmie3212002 said:


> will you draw more than one fish per person?


yes, but I don't want to draw the same fish twice.


I did Pontus Rex today, hope you like Haleigh.









I added the new requests:

To do list, done in order :BIGhappy:
madmonahan's Chilli Pepper
eemmais's Neptune
Haleigh's Catullus
Lights106's Data
cowboy's Turtle
PeetaTheBetta's Peeta


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Your drawings really are beautiful. Your going to have an amazing portfolio when all is said and done


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Darkangel, I love it! Thank you so much!! I'm very pleased with your awesome attention to detail. You included his perpetual frown which I always loved about him. I'm looking forward to seeing Catullus' picture.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Darkangel! Your work is lovely! I wonder, could you do Count Manzeppi? :3 He's in my album. No wing type preference.
Thank you!!

You're very talented!


----------



## alwaysaBettaLover (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow. I have seen your work, and just wow. You are amazing. Could you do my Thor? And I don't know if you can or not, but can you maybe do Sparkey too? If that's too much to ask then you don't have to:








Thor







Sparkey


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Darkangel! Your work is lovely! I wonder, could you do Count Manzeppi? :3 He's in my album. No wing type preference.
> Thank you!!


Sure thing!



alwaysaBettaLover said:


> Wow. I have seen your work, and just wow. You are amazing. Could you do my Thor? And I don't know if you can or not, but can you maybe do Sparkey too?


Sure, I'll do both.

today I did madmonahan's Chilli Pepper! Hope you like. 










To do list, done in order :BIGhappy:

eemmais's Neptune
Haleigh's Catullus
Lights106's Data
cowboy's Turtle
PeetaTheBetta's Peeta
RowdyBetta's Manzeppi
alwaysaBettaLover's Thor
alwaysaBettaLover's Sparkey


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Here draw my babies
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow your work is amazing! Could you draw Kinzoku and maybe Barnabas for me? And as for wing types just do whatever you feel would suit them.

Kinzoku






Barnabas


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

What do you use to color these? :O


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> What do you use to color these? :O


they are colored with colored graphite, colored softcore pencils, water color and I retouch them in photoshop cs5. =)

No new art yet, I do some some soon! I been busy since summer vac started. The request list as of right now:

To do list, done in order :BIGhappy:

eemmais's Neptune
Haleigh's Catullus
Lights106's Data
cowboy's Turtle
PeetaTheBetta's Peeta
RowdyBetta's Manzeppi
alwaysaBettaLover's Thor
alwaysaBettaLover's Sparkey 
Bettacrab's inferno
a123andpoof's Kinzoku
a123andpoof's Barnabas

pheeeeewww, I really need to start drawing. lol


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

I hate to ask with that list you have, but I've been wanting to get something special to surprise my daughter. Is there any chance you could add her Prometheus, with the wing type you think fits best? I know she would love one of these.


----------



## Corrinafishy (Jul 7, 2013)

I love your work! And I hate to ask you when I know your so busy, but I would love it if you could possibly do Sushi! Here's the link to the album of him: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10730 thanks!!!


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Today I did some catching up, I have 3 drawings finished. 

eemmais's Neptune! Hope you like it, he was tricky and needed lots of ps editing.









Haleigh's Catullus! Now this guy was fun. 









Lights106's Data, enjoy, all angelic.












justmel said:


> I hate to ask with that list you have, but I've been wanting to get something special to surprise my daughter. Is there any chance you could add her Prometheus, with the wing type you think fits best? I know she would love one of these.


Sure thing!



Corrinafishy said:


> I love your work! And I hate to ask you when I know your so busy, but I would love it if you could possibly do Sushi! Here's the link to the album of him: http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=10730 thanks!!!


Sure!

To do list, done in order :BIGhappy:
cowboy's Turtle
PeetaTheBetta's Peeta
RowdyBetta's Manzeppi
alwaysaBettaLover's Thor
alwaysaBettaLover's Sparkey 
Bettacrab's inferno
a123andpoof's Kinzoku
a123andpoof's Barnabas
justmel's Prometheus
Corrinafishy's Sushi


REQUESTS ARE NOW CLOSED, I need to finish this list. There will a new request thread once I'm done, all current requests will still be posted here! Thanks for all the requests!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you so much!!! You did an awesome job!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! He looks amazing!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Corrinafishy (Jul 7, 2013)

Wow! These look great! Your very talented. Sorry, I forgot to mention the wing type I would like for Sushi, bird wings would be great! Thank you so much for offering these, I know everyone appreciates it!!


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you so much! My daughter has been a bit depressed lately & I know this will help bring a smile to her face!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't wait for Peeta! You are an amazing artist:yourock:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Bird wings would be great for Peeta if you haven't already started on him


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the sweet comments! 

@PeetaTheBetta sure thing. I am still working on the turtle for cowboy ^_^


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok thanks a bunch!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh wonderful art! Post a link to the new thread when you do


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Working on the turtle? Cool!!


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Wow!!! I love it!!! Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you manage to squeeze me to the list once you're done with the current requests? just PM me. ;-)


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Can you do Red with black wings like Creamsicle? Thank in advance!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh, wait. You're closed? Oh well..


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

You can request later 

sorry for the long hiatus, was kind of busy! anywho:









special request, cowboy's turtle Twoey, finally colored. 









Peeta!

Requests remaining:
RowdyBetta's Manzeppi
alwaysaBettaLover's Thor
alwaysaBettaLover's Sparkey 
Bettacrab's inferno
a123andpoof's Kinzoku
a123andpoof's Barnabas
justmel's Prometheus
Corrinafishy's Sushi

almost done...kinda off. lol


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Amazing job on twoey thank you so much. Thanks for taking on a non betta lol. Love it.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you so much! I love it:thankyou:


----------

